# Help! Ear infections wont stop!



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Cody was on a long does(21 days) of meds to get rid of a seriously bad infection. We had been figting this since august. A week later after his meds were completed his one left ear is back to being gunky and red and he is shaking his head again, but the other ear is fine.

I have tried so hard to keep him off any food but his kibble. We switched him to Acana Grasslands about a month ago. 
What should I do now? feed raw, wait it out with the new diet a little longer?

I know it was mentioned to get thyroid checked, but could only 1 ear have a cronic issue or would it be a double infection with Thyroid?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hypothyroidism can cause chronic ear infections in one or both ears, recurring hot spots, coat loss, weight gain or loss, and lethargy, among other things - any of these symptoms can occur either by themself or in any combination.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

While waiting to see about his thyroid ( or deciding), you may want to try Arcane's Healthy Ear Recipe. Many here have found it works wonders.



> *Healthy* Ear *Recipe* (from Arcane)
> 
> 1 tube Monistat (generic is fine)
> 1 tube Polysporin (use the real deal - it's inexpensive)
> ...


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I would have the thyroid panel done first. If that comes back normal, I would consider having allergy testing done. We went through a horrible time with Tucker's ears. We had a thyroid test done and it came back completely normal, so we moved onto allergy testing and found that Tucker has a corn allergy. Once we switched his food, the ear infections completely stopped within a few weeks. I would hold off on doing anymore food changes and start with the thyroid test. Like PG said, just because a dog doesn't have every single symptom of hypothyroidism doesn't mean that they don't have it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

And a "low normal" result is _quite _low for a Golden Retriever and warrants supplementation.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> And a "low normal" result is _quite _low for a Golden Retriever and warrants supplementation.


Yes, I remember you mentioning this before.
What are the numbers that I need to watch for?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MyCodyBoy said:


> Yes, I remember you mentioning this before.
> What are the numbers that I need to watch for?


Here are 3 sites with good info about thyroid disease:

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/HowtoAnayzeYourDogsThyroidTestResults.pdf

http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/THYROID-DILEMMA.HTM

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_hypothyroidism.html


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What meds was he on for the initial bad infection?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I went through the same thing with Cruiser.... We check his thyroid, fine, put him on special food... didnt help, his flared up from March till the first frost. Out vet put him on Atopica and after the first frost we stoped the meds and he hasnt had another ear infection. The atopica is expensive.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I would switch back to whatever you were feeding him previously and see if his ears continues to have build up or not. What did you used to feed?


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Kimm said:


> What meds was he on for the initial bad infection?


I can't remeber the specific names, but he was on a steroid for about a week, and he was on antibiotics for 21 days and also Otomax for 14 days, all of these meds at the same time. he finsided these meds a week ago tomorrow. 
Previously he was given Surolan in the summer and fall.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Bock said:


> I would switch back to whatever you were feeding him previously and see if his ears continues to have build up or not. What did you used to feed?


we switched foods about 8 weeks ago because of the cronic infections since August. He was previously on Wellness Super5mix large breed.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> I went through the same thing with Cruiser.... We check his thyroid, fine, put him on special food... didnt help, his flared up from March till the first frost. Out vet put him on Atopica and after the first frost we stoped the meds and he hasnt had another ear infection. The atopica is expensive.


What is Atopica?


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I have another question about the Thyroid issue.
Does Thyroid disease cause ear infections, or food sensativities or both?
If he had a Thyroid problem could he only be having the infections because of that or would he always have to eat some sort of hypo allergenic food?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The thyroid gland essentially controls the immune system. If it is deficient, then a dog will be more prone to allergies, infections, etc.
Testing the thyroid levels is important and if they are off, supplementation can eliminate the symptoms, whereas treating the symptoms if the levels are off, without correcting them, will not eliminate them and you will continually have the problems.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Did your doctor do cultures of the ears? Do they know if the infections are bacterial or fungal (yeast)? Or from mites?
I looked up the food you are using & it still has several protein sources. I think 2 fish & lamb? If you want to try a food try something with 1 main protein source & a more unusual. Not chicken, or beef. Maybe Just Fish & Potatoe or duck & potatoe. ( Fish, salmon is less likely to cause a problem than duck) Stay with a good quality few ingredients like Acana or Fromm or Natural Balance. I do not know if Acana makes one with a single source but they probably do.
My vet today recommended a mix of alcohol & vinegar as an ear cleaner. I don't think I would use it not as your dogs ear is probably inflamed & that could cause more irritation.
Good luck!


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Traz said:


> Did your doctor do cultures of the ears? Do they know if the infections are bacterial or fungal (yeast)? Or from mites?
> I looked up the food you are using & it still has several protein sources. I think 2 fish & lamb? If you want to try a food try something with 1 main protein source & a more unusual. Not chicken, or beef. Maybe Just Fish & Potatoe or duck & potatoe. ( Fish, salmon is less likely to cause a problem than duck) Stay with a good quality few ingredients like Acana or Fromm or Natural Balance. I do not know if Acana makes one with a single source but they probably do.
> My vet today recommended a mix of alcohol & vinegar as an ear cleaner. I don't think I would use it not as your dogs ear is probably inflamed & that could cause more irritation.
> Good luck!


Yes, Cultures were done before he was put on all the meds. I am sure it was bacterial, but I can't remember.

Grasslands is now Lamb AND Duck. Acana changed the formula right afer I did the switch, so there are now 4 meat sources and for some odd reason they added chicken fat, which has annoyed my DH and I greatly.
Natural Balance was mentioned to me by one of the Pet store owners, as well as GO, or NOW, I get the two of those mixed up.

But I think you are right, he might need to be on a very limited diet.
Acana does have the Lamb and Apple diet, which does contain rice and only 1 protein source if my memory is correct, but they add a lot of fruits and veggies to their foods and maybe going to something more simple is the better way.

I am not sure if we can get Fromm where I live, but I will look into it. Thank you for the suggestions, this is beyond frustrating for us emotionaly and financialy.


----------

